# New York Style Cheesecake!



## Rachel Keeth (Jun 26, 2010)

The other day I found this website and used their recipe for Boston Cream Pie, It turned out great! Even My sister who doesn't like Boston Cream Pie loved it (I am not bragging on my baking, I am saying how good their recipes are!). Well I had a little leftover chocolate ganache and I made their recipe for New York Cheesecake last night and drizzled some of the ganache over it and it was wonderful! Just thought I would share so that other bakers knew about this site. 

Baking & Dessert Recipes & Pictures - Joyofbaking.com *Fully Tested Recipes*


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 26, 2010)

It's a little too hot to do baking right now but thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rachel Keeth (Jun 26, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------

